# UMass Lowell



## blueline22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Does anyone have any info on the UMass Lowell Police Department? Good Department to work for? Any horror stories?


----------



## blueline22 (Feb 28, 2016)

woodyd said:


> Good department. Busy area, decent call volume, decent equipment. To answer the eternal questions, yes on guns and Ch 90, unknown on hats. To satisfy MPD61, no SSPO.
> I think you pretty much need to have FT MPTC academy to be hired. Good deal though if you don't have a degree, you can go for free or almost free.


Thank you for your response. When you say you can go for free or almost free are you talking about attending the university to get a CJ degree?


----------



## blueline22 (Feb 28, 2016)

That's exactly my plan. Thank you!


----------

